# Newborn kitten losing weight!! Please help!!!!



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

2 of summers kittens are doing well nursing but one isn't showing interest, hes looking really skinny and I'm worried we are going to lose him!! He tries to suckle but can't latch he's lost around 4g and now only weighs 58g, is there any way of force feeding him he won't suck on a bottle either, any suggestions will be greatly appreciated !! Thanks


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Try using a syringe or dropper. I would go for a home made formula like watered down canation milk. Look at some recipes online. Hold the kitten upright when feeding to avoid inhalation. He may well not have the ability to suckle, so syringe or dropper should work.

You can get both these items from a late night chemist.


----------



## Laurenj (Apr 16, 2012)

I've got a 1ml syringe and some royal canin kitten milk will that be ok? Am I ok to just put drops of it into his mouth? I've read it can go into his lungs? I think force feeding him until he gets some strength is my only option!!


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

The only way to force feed is by tube into the stomach and its not easy. Try little drops with a syringe and see if the kitten shows interest and will swallow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

when syringe feeding make sure the kitten is in the same position it would be to suckle from mum, do not syringe from the front of the mouth, just tiny drops from the side otherwise you will flood its lungs. you also can not feed cold kittens so make sure the kitten is nice and warm first.
have you tried squeezing milk from mums teat then put the kitten to her, sometimes this has worked for me. make sure the milk you make isnt too cold as kittens cant digest coldish milk, it has to be the right temperature. good luck and hope all goes well.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Just thought I would ask, have you checked he hasn't got a cleft lip and/or palate? As this will cause difficulties latching on and suckling. If he does and it just affects the lip then syringe feeding him would be the way to go buy sadly if his palate is involved it doesnt have such a good outcome.


----------



## Brits (Jan 6, 2011)

Dab a drop of corn syrup in his mouth to give him energy and then see if he will eat from mom. If not then dropper feed him. You must get him to eat! Keep him warm while feeding. Good Luck.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Start with the corn syrup and/or nutri drops or sugar water. I had great success with kick starting one of mine with 1 ml of sugar water syringed in. It's 1 tsp of sugar to 30 mls water, warmed to body temp, then fed to the kitten in as small a quantity as they want. I'd not feed more than 1 ML to your little guy. Always try him on mum before you syringe. Have you tried helping him to latch?


----------

